# Consist w/MTH Challenger,dashes,and USA sd40-2



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a video of a consist w/ pushers running under MTH DCS. One engine can pull this but it's way more cool to load em up. Joe
http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1624.flv


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Joe you really do have a big basement down there,







Very cool Sir


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well Nick, I'm humbled because I'm used to watching your and Ray's equipment. Basement layouts help with the long winters but someday soon I'll be running outdoors! Thank you, Joe
PS. here's my new indoor interest that's pushing the G scale outside:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------

